# Wisconsin Eye Ointment Law?



## ssolberg99 (Mar 31, 2005)

I've heard and read that Wisconsin requires eye ointment for newborns within one hour after birth...I cannnot find this law. Does anyone have information on where to find this law and more importantly...how to get around it. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Unless the law has passed within the past 2 years, I don't believe that is true. I declined the eye ointment when DS was born, and no one gave me a hard time about it. Maybe try calling the Madison Birth Center to ask? I'm sure they'd have the latest info.


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

They can't make you get the eye ointment. Just ask for a religious exclusion.


----------



## ashleykaerice (Jul 31, 2013)

Did you ever find anything out about this? I was just told today that it is WI state law to get the erythromycin goop but I can't seem to find where this is an actual law.


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

I am from WI and I have never heard that. I had a homebirth though, so maybe we were breaking the law by not dong ointment. Lol... Update us as to what you find out, I am curious.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

In Ky the law technically meant they are required to offer it, you aren't required to get it. Might be the same there.


----------



## nutmeg86 (Jun 27, 2013)

As of 2 years ago there was no law, and as I am 40 weeks now and intend to decline the ointment, I believe there isnt one currently... the ointment is to prevent transmission of stds... so maybe there is an exception if you have an std?? Not sure. Madison birth center had to close its doors this fall unfortunately


----------



## ashleykaerice (Jul 31, 2013)

I just wanted to update everyone. I talked to a few midwives and it turns out it actually is a state law. What the heck?!? Depending on the care provider...they may not push the issue. They only get fined if someone raises a big to do about it. You can decline still, but if they get the fine, you should be aware that the fine will be passed along to the person who declined. I plan on going the "religion" route and getting documents notarized (any bank will do this) to say that it is against my religious beliefs to have the eye ointment - along with other things. Safest route. Another mom I talked to said they made her baby get the eye ointment but then they gave her a cloth to wipe it out right away.

So dumb. I hate that a state law can dictate this!


----------

